# Kings vs. Bucks Game Thread (11/18)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (3-5) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (4-2)
Arco Arena, Friday November 18th, 2005
7:00 PT, News10, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Jamaal Magloire/Andrew Bogut/Bobby Simmons/Michael Redd/T.J. Ford

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Milwaukee Bucks board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Bucks lost by 24 to the Clippers on Tuesday ( Link ) and escaped with a victory tonight vs. the Warriors, 90-87 ( Link ).

This will be their 3rd game in 4 nights.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I think Reef can have a good game here v. Bogut


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Probably, but I am worried about the T.J. vs. Bibby matchup. I don't see Bibby being able to stick with him at all...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 110
Bucks 99

Peja 29 points
Bibby 21 points


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> -vBookie thread-:wave:


Bet away!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mission could be possible: The Kings are looking to win back-to-back games for the first time this season 

Up next 



> Kings (3-5) vs. Milwaukee (5-2)
> 
> THE SKINNY
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

12-8, Kings. All 5 starters have scored.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bucks are sloppy, shooting under 25%, Kings 23, Bucks 15. 2:38, 1st.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

26-15, now the bench is in. Hope they don't **** up!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Going to the Second Quarter:

Kings 31
Bucks 22

8 Assists already...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

nice first Q, Peja took off - shooting well


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

2nd quarter...still some time to go....

Kings 41
Bucks 33

Bibby is really playing well, 9 Points, 2 Assists, 2 Steals.

Ford, Simmons, Bogut = 0 Points


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

there getting close :brokenhea


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

48-44

Brad Miller - 14 pts
Peja - 11 pts


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

and its garbage time.. lol

good game nice showing by Brad(8 pts, 8 assists)

Jason hart played well of the bench and so did K9(evne though he didnt shoot partically well)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

24 bench points, 31 Assists, the front line filling up the stat sheets, holding them to 82 points....great game!

Box Score: KINGS 103, BUCKS 82 

Peja: 19 Points, 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists
SAR: 16 Points, 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists, 4 Steals, 3 Blocks
Miller: 16 Points, 8 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 2 Steals, 3 Blocks
Bibby: 17 Points, 5 Assists


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pics


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

has anyone else noticed that were playing better D this season?

first time in a long time were letting up under 100 ppg, not bad


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice WIN


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Bucks stop here: Kings put together best effort of the season, cruise past Milwaukee 



> Not only did the Kings win consecutive games for the first time this season in a 103-82 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday, they put it together in the most complete fashion yet.
> 
> They led from beginning to end, had four starters score 16 or more points, tallied a season-high 31 assists and a season-high 50 points in the paint, all while once again looking like a team that could contend with more nights like this.
> 
> ...


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Notebook: Kings muscle up, win board battle 



> The Milwaukee Bucks entered Friday's game at Arco Arena leading the NBA in rebounding, with muscle-bound bangers or guards crashing or slithering inside in keeping the upstart franchise among the early season's best story lines. The Kings yielded seven offensive rebounds in the first period, heard it from Rick Adelman -- "coach really got after us," Kings guard Bonzi Wells said - then clamped down. Sacramento outrebounded Milwaukee 46-45 for the game to ensure a 103-82 triumph and show that the guys in purple have biceps, too.
> 
> "It was real important to keep them off the glass," Kings forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim said. "Just being physical and boxing them out. That was the key. No remedy otherwise."
> 
> ...





> For the second straight game, the Kings scored 21 fast-break points. Kings guard Mike Bibby lights up when he sees those numbers.
> 
> "We're getting easy baskets, and that's fun to do," said Bibby, who had 17 points and five assists. "No one wants to play walk-it-up basketball."





> * The Kings scored a season-high 50 points in the paint.
> 
> * Stojakovic did not hit a three-pointer for the first time all season, missing three attempts, but he wasn't the only one missing from deep. The Kings were 1 of 13 from long range.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Great team effort everyone played really well. Peja is the man, if he keeps doing is thing the guy deserves the max! 

We finally linked 2 wins in a row.

GO KINGS!!


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

HAHA did you guys hear about Bonzi trying to throw Peja an alley-oop? Pretty funny, it's in an article on sacbee.com.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, that was great, what did Bonzi think Peja was gonna do, break the rim off? Maybe they have been working on it in practice.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> "I thought he pointed up (at the basket), like, 'Throw it,'" Wells said with a grin and a shrug. "Maybe I was seeing things."
> 
> "I was pointing at the floor. Bounce pass," Stojakovic cracked.
> 
> "That's the first time in seven years I've ever seen anybody throw Peja an alley-oop," coach Rick Adelman said of his ground-bound Serbian shooter.


 :biggrin:


----------

